# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  123north123's Workbook

## 123north123

I am 15 years old, and a sophomore in high school. I live in Michigan(U.S.A.). I'm learning the Japanese language. I had a couple lucid dreams when I was younger. I became interested in lucid dreaming last year, had my first non-accidental lucid dream, but then I let my skill fall to the wayside. This August, I decided to pursue this hobby further and I joined DV. Since, I've had 9 lucids. All 9 have been spontaneous DILDs. I plan on staying with this hobby for the rest of my life. My lucid dream frequency has decreased and my dream control is cruddy. I want get my lucid dreaming frequency back up, and I want to improve my dream control. :smiley:

----------


## gab

Welcome to DILD workshop.

Ok, so let's see, what we can do. I have come to believe, that awareness plays major role in lucid dreamers life. It will make lucid dreams more vivid, more stable, more frequent, and what's most important, you will feel more "there", more part of a dream. 

Here is my collection of all things you need for DILDs. Here you will find something about importance of having a Dream Journal, about mantras and reality checks+awareness training.

And in these two places, you will learn more about awareness and many other things.

Here is an daytime awareness technique, that's in WILD class, but it works for all lucids.

And finally, dream yoga lessons.

Eventhough you are concentrating on DILDs, which is fine, I would recommend you check out this DEILD tutorial. On the night I read it first time, I woke up from a lucid dream because some noise in the house, and thanks to this tutorial, I knew how to enter another lucid dream in just 10-15 seconds. it comes in really handy, each time this happens to you, or even when you wake up from a regular dream. 

Please feel free to post your questions and progress here. Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## 123north123

I just had a lucid dream with the sporadic awareness technique. It was really cool. I performed a total of 3 reality checks and realized I was dreaming. I started the sporadic awareness a day before you told me about it. All of my past LDs were spontaneous.

----------


## gab

That's awesome! Hopefully you'll have more of them now, some spontaneous, some because to the training. Way to go!

----------


## 123north123

I had another lucid dream last night. I don't remember how or at what point in my dream I became lucid though. I can remember fragments before I was lucid and I can remember about everything after. I did many reality checks and I anchored a few times. I remember the clarity, and I remember remarking at how realistic the dream was.

----------


## gab

Awesome! Are you practicing anything other than SAT? Don't forget to write them in your DJ, so you can find patterns and dream signs and other usefull stuff.

----------


## 123north123

The only things I'm currently doing are SAT, mantras before bed and during the night, and recording dreams. I've found that when I temporarily boost my awareness and dream recall during the night by recording dreams, becoming lucid in subsequent dreams is much more probable.

----------


## gab

Yes, if you wake up at night and do WBTB, you have much better chance of becoming lucid in your next dream, just because your mind was awake for WBTB.

----------


## 123north123

My dream recall plummets during the school week. Average recall for days in the school week is about 0 dreams per night.

----------


## gab

I'm pretty sure it's just temporary. Recall can fluctate even without any apparent cause. But to make sure it will get better, write every little fragment, even just feeling from your dream in a DJ. If you don't remember anything at all, write "I have great memory and my recall is better every day". Try to think about your dream during day. Sometimes that triggers your memory.

Here is another idea about recall - If you can't remember your dreams, try this. Good luck.

----------


## 123north123

I just got a day off of school today and had two spontaneous lucids. Sadly with the second one, I can only remember bits and pieces. I must have fallen back to sleep when I woke up from it. I recorded both. I'm still coming slow with the dream control; last night in the first lucid, I partially morphed into a hippopotamus. I also tried counting my fingers on my hand for the first time; when I looked at it, it looked like five, but when I counted it was seven :smiley: . I also stuck my finger through my hand, which I had never done before either-- cool experience.

----------


## QuietFox

I am suddenly extremely envious of the fact that you get so many lucids. Perhaps you're a natural LDer. Whichever it is, good luck!  :wink2:

----------


## 123north123

Good luck to you too!

----------


## gab

> I just got a day off of school today and had two spontaneous lucids. Sadly with the second one, I can only remember bits and pieces. I must have fallen back to sleep when I woke up from it. I recorded both. I'm still coming slow with the dream control; last night in the first lucid, I partially morphed into a hippopotamus. I also tried counting my fingers on my hand for the first time; when I looked at it, it looked like five, but when I counted it was seven. I also stuck my finger through my hand, which I had never done before either-- cool experience.



Morphing is advanced control, so I would say you doing great. Counting fingers always gets me - so much fun. And thumb/palm is the strangest feeling for me. Congrats on your lucids!

----------


## gab

> I am suddenly extremely envious of the fact that you get so many lucids. Perhaps you're a natural LDer. Whichever it is, good luck!



Why don't you join us in Academy?  ::alien::

----------


## 123north123

I had my first WILD!!! I feel so awesome! Here's my dream:

*Spoiler* for _dream_: 



I was in bed in WL, and I transitioned to dream without knowing. I still thought I was awake, but to make sure I did a nose plug RC. I was so surprised. I had astounding clarity of thought, like I was still awake. I started to float around my room with swimming motions. Deciding how to get outside, I thought of my bedroom window. The blinds were down, so I tried to visualize somewhere more exciting than my front yard. I tried to picture a beach, but when I opened the window, it was a strange bright green lawn with a pond. My dog was down there looking up at me, and he had a mane  :smiley: . As I was about to jump out the window, I heard a beating sound. It was not from inside the dream, but from the outside. I woke up to my own heartbeat.

----------


## gab

That is awesome! Congrats! 

Yes, sometimes the WILD transition is so smooth, you don't even notice it. I usually tell myself "when I see my room, I get up". So when I WILD and I'm 100% sure I'm still awake and I suddenly see my room, It clicks that that's a dream and I stand up and RC. 

Lately this mantra is getting me lucid "if this was a dream, I would levitate" and then in NLD I just think of it, try to levitate and bingo, I'm there. Goog luck and have fun ::alien::

----------


## 123north123

I had an interesting thing happen to me in school today. I was in my civics/economy class and we took a test; after I finished, I put my head down for a nap. I just stayed still with my eyes shut. I thought: I wonder if I can induce a WILD? After a while of just letting my mind drift off, I had increasingly vivid images and whatnot-- still blurry and vague though -- until a peculiar thing happened. I think I went into a dream. I felt everything pop into focus, and I was lucid. It lasted for a second or so. Someone near me dropped something and I jolted awake.

----------


## gab

> I had an interesting thing happen to me in school today. I was in my civics/economy class and we took a test; after I finished, I put my head down for a nap. I just stayed still with my eyes shut. I thought: I wonder if I can induce a WILD? After a while of just letting my mind drift off, I had increasingly vivid images and whatnot-- still blurry and vague though -- until a peculiar thing happened. I think I went into a dream. I felt everything pop into focus, and I was lucid. It lasted for a second or so. Someone near me dropped something and I jolted awake.



Sometimes I like to WILD, even if I don't get lucid, just to experience the imagery and other possible cool stuff. What happened to you - could have been a lucid, or just a vivid HH. There is a very thin line, sometimes barely noticable, between you being awake and having HH images and those images turning into a lucid. Sometimes the transition is very smooth and you could swear you still awake, but you are already asleep. 

I used to get HH, that towards the end turned into 1080 HD images, or even better. 

It's possible it was a WILD, since in a nap, you should go straight into a REM. In either case, cool stuff.

----------


## 123north123

I just broke a month-long dryspell. I was in a dream looking at my teeth in a mirror, and they were thin and brittle looking. I looked at my eyes, and they looked like those of a frog. I thenand thought that I must be in a dream. I got that exhilarating rush that is lucidity. I woke up right after to my dismay. I think I was too excited: ). It's better than nothing. Now hopefully, I can get my lucid dreams back to the frequency they were at a month ago.

----------


## gab

Awesome! Yeah, I still get so excited. Yesterday I was floating around and started laughing hysterically from happiness, so I touched my face and I felt a huge grin. Not sure, if I touched it with my waking hands or in a dream. Because I know I can move my hands while in LD. But I know what you mean by happy feeling. Priceless. Wish you more LDs ::alien::

----------


## 123north123

I had a lucid last night(finally ::shock:: ). It was my second lucid where I really felt like I had control. As I was stabilizing, I noticed that it was very blurry-- so I took my glasses out of my pocket and put them on. I was running and I shouted "two times speed!" and my speed doubled. I was in a hallway that was unlit, so I clapped my hands and the lights turned on. I think a major contribution to my success was the TON of mantras I did. If that is what it takes, I'll do it every night.

----------


## gab

Awesome! And yeah, mantras are great. And putting glasses on is a great idea. I'll try it next time.  ::alien::

----------


## 123north123

I had a lucid dream this morning. Technically, I think it was a DEILD chain though. I woke up a few times and forced myself back into the dream each time. I figure around 80 percent of my dreams take place in the late morning, and that's why they're so "fragile". By "fragile" I mean that while in the dream(even after stabilizing), I feel like anything that I do can make the dream fall apart. Maybe you have some insight on how to make lucids less fragile? ::wtf::

----------


## gab

That's the thing with morning lucids. They are easier to get because you are closer to awakening, but same thing makes them more fragile. Since your sleep is not as deep as earlier in the night, it's easy to wake up from a lucid. Happens to me all the time.

Have you tried WBTB at night? It will make you more aware, just like you are in the morning, so you have a good chance for a lucid, but you still fall asleep into deeper sleep, since it's the middle of the night.

----------


## 123north123

Hey Gab, it's been a while since I've been on dream views. I haven't been putting much effort into trying to lucid dream in past months and I haven't had much of any results. I've been really trying though for a couple weeks; I've been dream journaling every day, doing ADA and reality checks, and I've even started a regular journal to help with recall in general. I've attempted WBTB MILDs with only one (small) success.

Should I just keep doing what I'm doing and hope I somehow get the hang of it, or should I try something different?

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## gab

Welcome back!

If you feel like you had good results with MILD/DILD, I would give it some more time to get the practice to start working again. Re-read some DILD tutorials - http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/13212...ods-dilds.html  and Induction Methods and Techniques

Not sure if you have read excellent WILD (sageous) tutorial. http://www.dreamviews.com/wild/ I recommend it, even if you not planning on trying out WILD just yet. It has great stuff about mental preparation, RCs, self-awareness, WBTB, that are great for DILDs also.

And if you feel like you would like to tackle WILD, I think you are ready for it. Since WILDs use WBTB and naps, and DILDs use just regular bed time, they can be practiced even on the same day and will give you better chance for a LD. Even if you don't want to try it out yet, read it, so you ready, in case situation presents itself.

For the same reason, I would recommend reading a DEILD tutorial. 
http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...me-ld-god.html
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...cid-dream.html

The best motivation I have found is reading DV. I got my first DEILD after reading the above tut (re-entering collapsed...) the same night after reading it. Intent, expectation and excitement plays a huge role in getting LDs.

So, I would be happy to help you with no matter which method you chose to go with, or of course, you can joing sageous's WILD class, as he is a true WILD master.

Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## 123north123

Great! I'll read everything and try WILD with my current routine. 
I forgot to mention a weird experience I had about a month ago-- my irregular sleep schedule might be how this happened. I was meditating at bedtime listening to white noise with headphones for about 20-30 minutes and I clearly remember "popping" into a  dream. I tried to hold on to it, but it lasted probably a minute. I guess it was a WILD? It was at bedtime though. The dream itself was very featureless although I remember feeling myself in my dream body.

----------


## gab

It's very rare, and I'm not sure it's possible at all, to get a lucid before any sleep. Only dreams there are NREM dreams, and even those are not right away, after we fall asleep. It could hve been one of those rare occasions though. Or just a combination of feeling of weightlessness from body being relaxed, combined with some HH.

That said, I like all the different "weird" things that can happen besides a LD. If you wanna explore it some more, here is a thread about exploring Delta sleep.

----------


## 123north123

I did it :smiley: . I had a DILD. For most of the dream I felt that there were no consequences, and then I yelled "This is a dream!!", and the dream collapsed. I thought, this is a perfect time to DEILD. I guess I woke up too much and it failed.

Overall, tonight I made a lot of progress.
I also attempted WILD twice last night. The second attempt got pretty close I think; I gave up because I felt like I was losing too much sleep.

----------


## gab

Hey, that's awesome, congrats!

Yeah, if you get too excited, that may wake you up. And I agree, pulling off a DEILD is a matter of not waking up too much. Keep at it, good luck  ::alien::

----------


## 123north123

I have had no luck. I haven't had a lucid since the last time I posted. 
I haven't had any improvement in recall.
When I try to WILD, I fall to sleep (I guess I can fix that by staying awake longer)
I just don't know what else I can do to have DILDs; I'm trying every thing I can-- reality checks, dream journaling, mantras before I fall to sleep. Something worth noting: I've never had a DILD where I noticed something strange and became lucid; they've all been spontaneous.

----------


## gab

Well, that spontaneity came from you practicing awareness and RCs. It didn't just come out of nowhere.

Sometimes we may go through a dry spell. It can be caused by stress. But it will pass and you will have LDs again. And btw, since 9/3, it's not such a long time without a LD. It's normal. Try to step back and refocus. I know you have had DILDs before, so maybe it's time to try WILD. I recommend reading sageouse's WILD I linked above. 

It's ok to keep practicing for DILDs and read the WILD, so you are ready for it. And since they are practiced at different times, you can aim for both of them. Good luck ::alien::

----------


## 123north123

I just had what I think was the most amazing lucid dream I've had yet. It was a WILD. It was a very quick, smooth transition. When I got into the dream, I was awestruck with the amazing sensation of being in a dream. Man, that feeling is incredible, nothing like it.  ::D:

----------


## gab

Congrats on your WILD. They are great, I agree  ::D:

----------


## 123north123

Hey Gab,
Since the last time I talked to you, I've gotten a few lucid dreams under my belt, but nothing like the WILD I told you about. There is a common theme about them; they all felt very limiting. I mean they feel fragile, like if I try to do anything spectacular, they'll collapse. 
In retrospect, all my lucid dreams have felt this way; like I feel like I've made very little progress with dream control.
Do you know what I can do to somehow lengthen or enhance my lucid dreams?

----------


## gab

> ...like I feel like I've made very little progress with dream control.
> Do you know what I can do to somehow lengthen or enhance my lucid dreams?



Frankly, I struggle with making my LDs not so fragile myself. I don't really know what makes a  difference between waking up just seconds after it starts and having a few min long stable LD. I suspect though, at least for me, that is has something to do with how deep I'm sleeping at the moment. Since it's much easier to get lucid when we are already kinda waking up, because our minds are starting to get more aware at that time, it's easier to lose lucidity in a dream as well.

It could also come down to expectation. If you think and worried about waking up too soon, then this thought is there with you when you get lucid and that itself may wake you up. I used to have a mentality "man, my LDs are so short, I have to really hurry and do things before I wake up". But that was not the right mentality. So I switched to "slow down, look around". I recite this mantra when WILDing. And if you are DILDing, just believing that you are not going to wake up too soon may do wonders. 

Also, after you get lucid, don't rush. Take your time to integrate yourself with your dream. Become a part of it. But keep reminding yourself that you are dreaming with RCs or mantra, so you don't forget and it doesn't turn into a regular dream.

And this may sound silly, but you can try and practice doing these "spectacular" things during day. Pretend you just got lucid, do what you want to do and convince yourself, that it didn't collapse your LD. 

And maybe, you can find some more of those simple, but fun things to do. Until you convince yourself, that your LD will not collapse from spectacular things.

Hope at least some of this helps. happy dreams ::alien::

----------

